# New 1957 Ford 640 owner with question



## texaswiseguy (Dec 1, 2020)

Hello I recently obtained a 1957 Ford 640 gas tractor from my neighbor and have a question about the shift lever on the left side of the tractor just below the 4 speed shifter . What is it for and how do I use it. My neighbor passed away and I never got any info on the tractor. Thanks


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The PTO lever?
See page 8, pdf page 10, in the Owner's Manual:
www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford%20Tractor%20Series%20600%20&%20800%20Owner's%20Manual.pdf

*** Edit
By the way, better check the numbers on the tractor, so you are sure about what it is:
https://fordtractorcollectors.com/identify-my-tractor/tractor-id-history/
***


----------



## texaswiseguy (Dec 1, 2020)

Hacke said:


> The PTO lever?
> See page 8, pdf page 10, in the Owner's Manual:
> www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford%20Tractor%20Series%20600%20&%20800%20Owner's%20Manual.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response. It’s not the PTO lever which is on the left side but below seat. This lever is just in front of the clutch. I checked the serial no. And it starts and ends with a diamond above serial no is 640. Ivan move this lever forward but then the tractor won’t move if I pull it up and back toward seat it moves. I can take a picture and post it later. Again thanks for the help


----------

